# Wie / welches Prog. hilft bei einem Dateitransfer Win/Linux

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

meine Bruder und ich möchten gerne große Dateien (bis 2 GB) über das Internet austauschen.

Ich habe KDE, er hat Win XP.

In ICQ gibt es ja die Funktion jemand eine Datei zu schicken, nur leider nicht unter Kopete.

Meine Ideen bisher:

- Apache als Web/Fileserver (megaumständlich, oder?)

- scp mit putty (ist das möglich und wenn wie?)

- e-mails scheitern an den max 50 MB über GMX, aber evtl. geht das ja über den Media-Center in GMX?

----------

## Ampheus

Versuchs doch mal mit einem VPN und dann Samba. Damit ist das ganze sehr einfach.

----------

## Keepoer

Wie wärs mit VPN? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-470858-highlight-vpn+howto.html

Ist schnell gemacht. Du müsstest schnell nen neuen Kernel machen und eventuell Samba einrichten. Er kann die native Windows-VPN-Unterstützung nutzen. Sicher ist das Ganze dann natürlich auch.

Sonst würd ich FTP empfehlen. einen proftpd aufsetzen ist an sich ja ein Kinderspiel...

MfG

Keep

//EDIT: Verdammt!   :Smile: Last edited by Keepoer on Mon Feb 05, 2007 10:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SvenFischer

Also, ich starte bisher immer Samba bei Bedarf aus Sicherheitsgründen. Auch habte ich in der smb.conf

hosts allow =           192.168.0.

hosts deny =            192.168.0.1

um Angriffen aus anderen Netzen (Internet) vorzubeugen.

Wenn Du das dennoch als sicher betrachtest, dann bitte ich Dich mir etwas mehr zu Deinem Vorschlag zu erzählen.

----------

## mrsteven

Mach dir ne Freigabe auf dem Windows-Rechner. Dann kannst du im Konqueror unter smb://ip_des_rechners/freigabename darauf zugreifen, vorausgesetzt du hast das USE-Flag samba gesetzt.

EDIT: Ach so ja, über das Internet ist das natürlich blöd, im LAN kannst du das aber so machen...

----------

## schmutzfinger

ssh + winscp ist ziemlich einfach und im großen bösen Netz auch sicher. Wenn die Rechner im selben LAN stehen würde ich samba vorschlagen. Da kann der Bruder ne Freigabe aufmachen und du kannst sie zB mit smb4k mounten, ist ziemlich einfach und mit der Maus machbar. VPN + samba ist zwar auf lange Sicht im Internet sehr kompfortabel aber auf kurze Sicht viel zu schwer aufzusetzen.

----------

## Keepoer

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Wenn Du das dennoch als sicher betrachtest, dann bitte ich Dich mir etwas mehr zu Deinem Vorschlag zu erzählen.

 

Achso, du meinst im LAN. Ich dachte (und ich glaube nicht nur du  :Wink:  ), du willst das übers Internet machen...hatte mich schon wegen den 2 GB gewundert. Dann mach doch Samba...

----------

## SvenFischer

ähhh, ich bin in Mainz und Bruder in England, die Dateien gehen dann über die Fähre nach Dover  :Smile: 

Alles über das Internet!

----------

## think4urs11

die Einfach- und Simpelvariante ist eindeutig ssh/scp; mehr als einen eigenen User braucht dein Bruder nicht auf deiner Miste (ok, putty bzw. winscp natürlich auch)

die edlere Variante wäre dann z.B. OpenVPN; gibts auch für Windows und ist so einfach das sogar ein halbwegs intelligenter Windowsuser das alleine einrichten kann.

----------

## slick

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> ... große Dateien (bis 2 GB) ...

 

Da ich bezweifel das ihr beide einen 100Mbit Uplink habt wird das wohl eine Weile dauern. Bricht zwischendurch die Verbindung ab (egal ob jetzt scp, samba, etc.) müßt ihr vermutlich wieder von vorn anfangen. Daher wäre es sinnvoll die großen Dateien zu splitten, siehe split Bei normalem DSL würde ich die einzelnen Teile dann nicht größer 100 MB machen. Und im Zusammenhang mit vielen Dateien  (bzw. einzelnen Teilen) würde dann wieder rsync Sinn machen.

EDIT: Ich vergaß... das eine ist ja Windows. Keine Ahnung obs da gute Alternativen für split/rsync gibt. Wahrscheinlich wären dann geteilte Zip-Archive eine gute Lösung.

----------

## oscarwild

 *slick wrote:*   

> EDIT: Ich vergaß... das eine ist ja Windows. Keine Ahnung obs da gute Alternativen für split/rsync gibt.

 

 :Arrow:  http://cygwin.com/, damit gibts auch ein paar vernünftige Bordmittel für die DOSe.

----------

## sirro

 *slick wrote:*   

> Bricht zwischendurch die Verbindung ab (egal ob jetzt scp, samba, etc.) müßt ihr vermutlich wieder von vorn anfangen.

 

Nicht mit dem gutem(tm) lftp, das kann abgebrochene SFTP-Up/downloads wieder fortsetzen. Wie bei wget mit dem parameter "-c" ("put -c dateiname").

Koennte sein, dass winscp, filzilla und konsorten sowas auch koennen.

----------

## xraver

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *SvenFischer wrote:*   ... große Dateien (bis 2 GB) ... 
> 
> Da ich bezweifel das ihr beide einen 100Mbit Uplink habt wird das wohl eine Weile dauern. Bricht zwischendurch die Verbindung ab (egal ob jetzt scp, samba, etc.) müßt ihr vermutlich wieder von vorn anfangen. 

 

Da würd ich doch das gute alte ftp vorschlagen. Den transfer kann man im Notfall wieder resumen.

edit//

ach man, war sirro ein wenig schneller

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich versuche mich gerade an Skype:

- Ich kann den Zugriff gewähren/ablehnen

- Es gibt Skype für Win/linux/MacOS

- Unterbrochene Dateiübertragungen werden fortgesetzt

- Firewalls machen keine Probleme

- sehr schnell einzurichten / DAU freundlich

- Über die Geschwindigkeit kann ich leider noch keine Auskunft geben...   :Mad: 

Aus dem Syke FAQ:

Ich versende eine große Datei über ein nicht stabiles Netzwerk, wie z. B. ein drahtloses Netzwerk, das Schwankungen unterliegt. Wie funktioniert die Skype-Dateiübertragung hier?

    Sie Skype-Dateiübertragung ist dafür konzipiert, mit solchen Netzwerkproblemen umgehen zu können. Solange sowohl der Sender als auch der Empfänger die Übertragungsfenster in ihren Computern geöffnet haben, wird die Übertragung automatisch fortgesetzt, nachdem eine Verbindung wieder aufgebaut wurde, selbst dann, wenn einer oder beide Parteien eine Zeitlang offline waren.

Als nächstes würde ich dann den Weg zum FTP gehen...

----------

## slick

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ich versuche mich gerade an Skype: ...

 

 :Arrow:  http://www.deshalbfrei.org/moinmoin/brief_skype

----------

## sirro

 *xraver wrote:*   

> ach man, war sirro ein wenig schneller

 

Ich meinte allerdings lftp mit SFTP. Also die variante ueber ssh und nicht plain-old FTP.

----------

## SvenFischer

Noch ein extremer Nachteil von Skype:

Das Ding bohrt sich zwar durch die NAT/Firewall, aber dann nur mit maximal 0,5 KB/Sekunde.

Jetzt auf zu FTP...

----------

## l3u

Ich schieb sowas auch immer per FTP rum. pure-ftpd ist in 5 Minuten installiert, und dann kann's losgehen :-)

----------

## c_m

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Das Ding bohrt sich zwar durch die NAT/Firewall, aber dann nur mit maximal 0,5 KB/Sekunde.

 AFAIK sogar bis zu 2kb/s

Also ich empfehle FTP. Vor allem wegen des möglichen resumens eines abgerissenen transfers.

Nutze bei mir vsftpd - recht einfach zu konfigurieren und auf dem Server brauchst halt wieder nur nen user, bzw aufm client irgendnen FTP client. im zweifelsfall reicht sogar der FeuerFuchs.

//EDIT: Login lässt sich auch schön als URL verpacken ( ftp://user:passwort@server.de/path/file.dat ), was es auch DAU kompatibel hält.

//EDIT2: mit etwas mehraufwand kan der vsftpd sogar die verbindung verschlüsseln.

----------

## xraver

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   ach man, war sirro ein wenig schneller 
> 
> Ich meinte allerdings lftp mit SFTP. Also die variante ueber ssh und nicht plain-old FTP.

 

ups, hab ich glatt übersehen. Wenn man bei sftp resumen kann, dann ist es doch der einfachste Weg für SvenFischer.

----------

## think4urs11

und noch einer zum Thema Skype... 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84955

http://www.univie.ac.at/comment/06-2/062_27.html

http://www.secdev.org/conf/skype_BHEU06.handout.pdf

http://www.tacticaltech.org/files/tacticaltech/Skype_Security.pdf

Hat Schäuble Aktien von denen?  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *SvenFischer wrote:*   Ich versuche mich gerade an Skype: ... 
> 
>  http://www.deshalbfrei.org/moinmoin/brief_skype

 

dazu noch ... gerade gefunden: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84955/from/rss09

edit:/ huch ... Think4Urs11 war ca 5 Stunden schneller *schäm* -.- Merke: Thread erst zu ende lesen - denn posten  :Wink: 

----------

